
Show HN: Peeqo –– A smart robot that only responds in gifs - williamle8300
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;peeqo.com&#x2F;<p>This was a project posted on Reddit (r&#x2F;DIY). The full album is at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;ue4Ax<p>I&#x27;m not the maker, but was given permission since he&#x2F;she didn&#x27;t have enough points to submit posts here.
======
abhi3188
hey this is the maker! feel free to ask any questions

~~~
josephpmay
Hey! This is an absolutely amazing project. I'm curious what your background
and "day job" (if you have one) is.

------
sharemywin
Is he/she going to do a kickstarter for it?

~~~
abhi3188
maybe:)

